# Larger people on trains



## Bonaparte (17 Feb 2014)

Okay before I start I know I'm going to annoy someone BUT! Frankly I'm tired of people taking up more than a seat on the train. I am an infrequent traveller by train as my preferred mode of transport is a bicycle. With the inclement weather over the past few weeks I have had to take the train on a number of occasions. I have identified several thoughtless commuters

*1. Big Guy*

This guy is large and sits on the inside seat with much of him spreading into the outer seat. They make no effort to pull themselves in and make the outer seat a very uncomfortable place for a normal sized adult.

*2. Wannabe Big Guy*

Not as big as Big Guy but generally tries to emulate him. Sits inside often locating a bag between his legs to maximise his bulk.

*3. Elbow Man.*

Generally one of the first two but with the added affliction of having to have his arms by his side. Often playing a game on an electronic device which requires gyration of said elbows to maximise the discomfort inflicted on the occupier of the external seat.

*4. Outer Man*

 This can be one of the most infuriating of them all. Always sits in the outer seat, some of the worst offenders use the inner seat as a luggage store. This guy takes great exception to anyone trying to access the inner seat.

Bottom line is that there is one fare on the train and we all pay it. Maybe there should be an arrangement whereby larger people can pay for two tickets and occupy two seats

Am I getting old and cranky or am I airing the views of many?


----------



## W200 (17 Feb 2014)

I know we are not permitted to discuss medical conditions here but however I suggest that you may well be afflicted with either *megalophobia* or *cacomorphobia*


----------



## Sol28 (18 Feb 2014)

Mea Culpa: I am an outside man....

Mostly on Dublin and Regional buses - I am 6'3" - And in so many bus seats my legs dont fit - so I have to sit splayed legged - or twisted out into the aisle. If I am in the inner seat - my legs are encroaching into the other persons space and neither have space. So i sit in the aisle - and anyone can go into the inner seat if they choose.


----------



## TarfHead (18 Feb 2014)

Sol28 said:


> Mea Culpa: I am an outside man.


 
+1. Also a long legged person who prefers to sit in a forward facing seat. I'll choose an outside forward facing seat over a backward facing window seat every time.

And may I add 'Bag Lady' to the list ?

A person who sits in one seat and leaves her handbag and/or second bag in the seat beside her.  When I board a DART at rush hour, I sometimes make a point of choosing to sit beside her (and in my experience it's generally a 'her') and ask her to move her bag. Which she does with an air of disdain. Very very petty on my part, but if not me, then someone else will be siting in that seat before too long.


----------



## Bonaparte (18 Feb 2014)

Sol28 said:


> Mea Culpa: I am an outside man....
> 
> Mostly on Dublin and Regional buses - I am 6'3" - And in so many bus seats my legs dont fit - so I have to sit splayed legged - or twisted out into the aisle. If I am in the inner seat - my legs are encroaching into the other persons space and neither have space. So i sit in the aisle - and anyone can go into the inner seat if they choose.



Hey Sol28, I have long legs myself and do have a preference for an outer seat, hence the continued problem with the 1.5 occupiers. I think there is a big distinction between yourself and "Outside Man" in that you seem happy to allow a fellow passenger to take the inside seat. My experience of "Outside Man" is that he is reluctant to move and on one occasion was quite aggressive towards me for asking could I get in to the vacant seat.


----------



## Sol28 (18 Feb 2014)

What I often get is people trying to push me into the inner seat. I choose the outer seat for a reason - I will make way to let people into the inner seat - but dont try pushing me in there - It aint gonna happen....

So I would add to the list

*6. The Pusher*


----------



## Seagull (18 Feb 2014)

I'd agree. The glares I've had from some people for having the audacity to sit in the aisle seat, rather than against the window. Ask me to move so you can sit there, I'm not going to bite. I just don't like having my knees up around my ears.


----------



## Bonaparte (18 Feb 2014)

Seagull said:


> I'd agree. The glares I've had from some people for having the audacity to sit in the aisle seat, rather than against the window. Ask me to move so you can sit there, I'm not going to bite. I just don't like having my knees up around my ears.



Again Seagull you don't qualify to be an "Outside Man", you're too polite. This guy does not want to be moved and will make life very uncomfortable for the occupier of the inside seat. On one occasion I was pushed into the inside and the guy wouldn't let me out until the last minute all because I had the audacity to ask to sit in a vacant seat. Like many things I think "Outside Man" is causing many genuine people to be tarred with the same brush. 

PS back on the bike today so won't have to endure the perils of train travel this evening!


----------



## Purple (18 Feb 2014)

TarfHead said:


> A person who sits in one seat and leaves her handbag and/or second bag in the seat beside her.  When I board a DART at rush hour, I sometimes make a point of choosing to sit beside her (and in my experience it's generally a 'her') and ask her to move her bag. Which she does with an air of disdain. Very very petty on my part, but if not me, then someone else will be siting in that seat before too long.


When a car is parked over the white line in a car park, taking up two spaces, do you deliberately park right beside their drivers door so they can't get in? (I do )

fat people on aeroplanes are also a problem. I hate sitting beside them as they always encroach into my seat.
Many US airlines maintain business class on their short-haul routes for that very reason; it's really an area for fat people to sit.


----------



## Conan (18 Feb 2014)

I am insulted by these comments (on behalf of fat people, Outer Men etc), even though they dont apply to me (of course). 
Such inflammatory language is likely to cause untold pain and psychological damage to fat people, outer men et al. After all they are merely victims of circumstance and dont deserve to be ridiculed in such fashion. 
One of my best friends is fat and he is distraught at the ridicule which he has faced following reading the earlier comments.
I think we need an Independent Inquiry (preferably headed by a Supreme Court Judge) followed by a Compensation Commission to determine what damages should be paid to those impacted by such inappropriate language. After all 1 in 10 people are fat (well I heard somebody referring to 1 in 10 people on the radio yesterday), so the other 9 of us need to cop on.


----------



## Purple (18 Feb 2014)

Conan said:


> I am insulted by these comments (on behalf of fat people, Outer Men etc), even though they dont apply to me (of course).
> Such inflammatory language is likely to cause untold pain and psychological damage to fat people, outer men et al. After all they are merely victims of circumstance and dont deserve to be ridiculed in such fashion.
> One of my best friends is fat and he is distraught at the ridicule which he has faced following reading the earlier comments.
> I think we need an Independent Inquiry (preferably headed by a Supreme Court Judge) followed by a Compensation Commission to determine what damages should be paid to those impacted by such inappropriate language. After all 1 in 10 people are fat (well I heard somebody referring to 1 in 10 people on the radio yesterday), so the other 9 of us need to cop on.



I hope he doesn't start comfort eating.


----------



## Bonaparte (18 Feb 2014)

C'mon Conan, I am raising what I think are reasonable issues. In fact I originally posted in the Transport Forum only to be moved here where you seem to think I am fair game for ridicule. The basic facts are that a small minority of people seem to behave in an obnoxious way on Irish Trains. I never used the term "Fat"  because many of the perpetrators are not fat at all just inconsiderate. I suppose the minority of the population who are inconsiderate will now take exception!!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Feb 2014)

Bonaparte, I think Conan was taking the proverbial Mick.


----------



## notagardener (18 Feb 2014)

*


Purple said:



			When a car is parked over the white line in a car park, taking up two spaces, do you deliberately park right beside their drivers door so they can't get in? (I do )
		
Click to expand...

*


Purple said:


> You shouldn't do this, I often have to park my car over a white line in car parks due to the way other cars are parked. If the incorrectly parked car moves off before me, it could appear that my parking was bad but it's not the case. Consider this before you box in another car.


----------



## Purple (19 Feb 2014)

notagardener said:


> Purple said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't do this, I often have to park my car over a white line in car parks due to the way other cars are parked. If the incorrectly parked car moves off before me, it could appear that my parking was bad but it's not the case. Consider this before you box in another car.
> ...


----------

